# [H] [Blackhand] "HordRockCafé" sucht Healer und DD's für Stammraid



## Mallo95 (5. Februar 2015)

Die Gilde "HordRockCafé" sucht für den Aufbau eines Stammraids noch Healer und DD's mit Klassenverständnis. Wir sind selber noch am Anfang und es klappt nicht immer alles gleich auf Anhieb  Hochfels NHC [3/7]× Wir leveln zusammen, gehen in Ini's um Equip zu Farmen und gehen natürlich auch raiden. Unsere Raidzeiten sind Mittwochs und Sonntags von 19 Uhr - 23 Uhr. Falls ihr noch fragen habt stehe ich euch gerne zur Verfügung. Hier oder Ingame unter(Tandus - Blackhand.. Meistens ab 16 Uhr online.


----------

